# Garages



## oxnard (Oct 15, 2009)

Post up your 
1/25 garages with cars inside


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

one im working on but thinking about changing to a more moveable pieces


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Really nice garage coast


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

*My real cars and Danbury Mint garage*

I'm kinda lazy, so when I saw this Danbury garage, I bought it. If I get a chance I'd like to build something like coast's garage

The 72 Torino and the 76 Cobra are models of real cars that I had. I am sure they went to Japan and returned as Toyotas by now. Both rusted out and the Torino floor in the back was open. They weren't that great as cars go and I didn't have any money to fix them back then anyway .


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's mine. Still needs a LOT of work


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

daam lots of cool garages


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice garages fellas !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

My scratchbuilt garage is still under "re-construction". I had tried construction paper for the walls, but wasnt satisified with it at all, so I ripped it all off with the exception of a few spots. The kit garage underneath, is still undergoing completion.... But here are my two.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

First off - GREAT TOPIC ! ! ! 

Coast I already knew your shit was tight much props !

CANDYBLUESS - your fuckin killin em !!

Everybody else , thanx for the motivation I gotta build one now lmao


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any working garage doors? I hope zed gets to posta lot of pics of his diorama. his is my favorite and got me to build mines.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

worked a little more on mine this morning. got most walls up and started just the garage then i will add showroom. i got a garage door idea if it works i will post


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's lookin good.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that's lookin good.


x2!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Diorama Progress


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I will say that it dose kind of suck we dont see the great work you did on the frame of the walls.

BUT over all its lookin good man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

PHX, Very nice work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I will say that it dose kind of suck we dont see the great work you did on the frame of the walls.
> 
> BUT over all its lookin good man. Keep up the good work.


X2 I woulda left the inside unfinished. But still looks good.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you guys it does help posting and getting motivation to work on projects

first plan was to do a old style wood house garage. but decided to do a mondern shop the way i would like to have. i was going to copy zeds house two much. and had to make sure i did something different. been working on it all morning got the stucco done tried the garage door out of splitting cardboard. trying to get it done so its ready for shipment of tools.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:like that stucco!! is that the rr spackle paint? looks good ......garage door too!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

the good ole rust-oleum texture paint stone type


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

AWESOME FUCKING JOB PHX!!!!!! man that shit looks legit! 1:1 status!:bowrofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

finished (for the most part) mostly everything glued down

layitlow at work (like the homies dont do it):biggrin:

























garages are lookin good fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

My how to on the garage door

then i will do updates in my topic so i dont keep adding lil things to this one,and save it for completed ones


the door just slides in and out of the rails i tried to do a real rool up from the how to video posted on you tube. but this works better. it rolled up to big to look scale.

doll house store is where i got supplies from.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that looks awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dio pieces

http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172.html


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's the start of mine. Gotta get the flooring and plastruct siding for wall skin.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a great start man. Love the BIG tool box.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

got the insulation up on the interior wall along with the door finished


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

NICE Doug! I like that! You drywallin it too?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> NICE Doug! I like that! You drywallin it too?


nah, I kinda like the "unfinished" look. it'll look better after I get the wire and switch/outlet installed.
thanks for the comp


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:awesome work sin


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I like the insulation what did you use for door handles I have only been seeing brass doll house handles


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammmmmmmmmm that insulation is sick man. Great job.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> I like the insulation what did you use for door handles I have only been seeing brass doll house handles


thanks for all the comps guys! the deadbolt and base of the door handle are just sanded down pucks of round stock from parts trees and I made the handle from 1/16 ABS flat cut sideways..... if that makes any sense.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice. Ttt I know more builds are in the works


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Finished up the interior, with outlets and a breaker box.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Started on my first garage. next i'm working on a car lift.







,


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Clean TTT


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Making some progress on mine. Still needs floor jack, toolbox, ect.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Uh oh, just now seeing this post. My dude Lil Brandon got a bad garage. I'll leak a pic or two but I'll leave the best for him, has a lift, loft, and every tool and anything you'd ever find in a garage is in there. all the way down to cornhole. lol Welcome to Kentucky.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

FUCK! I was just thinking the other day that I needed to make couch out of the back end of a donor body! that Caddy couch is BADASS!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Brandon your garage is looking tight,love the Big Body coach!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks homie. I was gonna post some I just hasn't go to it yet


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

reall nice garages up in here guys keep it up


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT

Made this about 5 yr ago. Its 1/87 scale. HO train set size. In case you didnt know how small it is.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

For the new people on here, If I can find it, I'll bump a topic that will blow your fuckin minds.... And the OG members, this will take you back down memory lane for sure....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

i have been wanting to make one for a few years now. a few quesations. where can i get the checkered floor? what do you make them pot of?(material) thanks in advance!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Psta said:


> i have been wanting to make one for a few years now. a few quesations. where can i get the checkered floor? what do you make them pot of?(material) thanks in advance!


You can find the tape at tap plastic in big sheets ........ Richard face !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Or just type in 1/25 dio in google and you'll find almost everything your lookin for.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work in here. I been working on one a bit. Heres a few pics. Ill post more when i get more one done


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good stuff up in here.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


> Nice work in here. I been working on one a bit. Heres a few pics. Ill post more when i get more one done


FoamCore is a great material to work with. Progress here looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Making some progress on mine. Still needs floor jack, toolbox, ect.


some serious detailing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

This is *Stickframe*'s build, not mine. It's 1/35 scale of spectacular detailing  I just wanted to share this with you if you haven't already seen it


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Bogyoke said:


> This is *Stickframe*'s build, not mine. It's 1/35 scale of spectacular detailing  I just wanted to share this with you if you haven't already seen it


Holy shit!!!! That shit's bananas!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Bogyoke said:


> some serious detailing :thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

.












wanted to help with thread. so here is my shop


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

its not a garage .but i wanted to share my junk yard too. still not done with it.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

badass


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a 1/87 scale Gas Station I built.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup half
Sick work brotha


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mines not open for business yet but the shop van was seen bringing in tools. Grand opening this year.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*Juan*, looks good, what materials do you use for building these? 

*Half…* , Tuf stuff and esp. at that scale 

*IceMan*, so awesome, talk about the brick work and materials you're using


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Bogyoke.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres mine still unconstruction along with some cars screaming to be built. Def gotta find time to make my way back to my bench and put some work in :x:














The junk yard


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks just some regular pice of wood and some paint for wood.


Bogyoke said:


> *Juan*, looks good, what materials do you use for building these?
> 
> *Half…* , Tuf stuff and esp. at that scale
> 
> *IceMan*, so awesome, talk about the brick work and materials you're using


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

nice work t-maq 82


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

its not a garage .but i wanted to share.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Juan'Calavera' said:


>


Awesome looking hangout! Cool theme bro.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Kinda blurry took them from a older video. Took down my diorama since I'm moving in a few days ill put updates on.here tho


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

BraveHart said:


> Kinda blurry took them from a older video. Took down my diorama since I'm moving in a few days ill put updates on.here tho
> View attachment 1391425
> 
> View attachment 1391433
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

